# do you want to know a secret?



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I received a email from Lucille little Maddie's breeder, looks like we just might have a little fluff coming our way sooner then I expected, the first or second week of December :chili: :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Neato! how exciting.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Horay. How exciring will be a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

That is fabulous! I bet you can't wait!


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

I am so excited for you. Christmas this year will be extra special!!!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

So happy for you.😍


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

How exciting. Christmas early!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

How exciting! So happy for you!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

What a great Christmas you're gonna have with a little CaraMia Malt!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How great, you all will be so happy. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- I bet you're soooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited and just can't wait. Now -- Matilda on the other hand may not be so overjoyed about sharing her Christmas -- but I know they're be terrific sisters before long.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow - that's great. How old will her pups be? Thought that was why you were getting your sweet girl late. Really good news. :chili:


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh how wonderful for you! Your Christmas is coming a little earlier! 

I know you will be so happy to have your little girl in your arms! Happy days ahead!

Congrats!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

That's great news Paula. I am so happy for you, I can't wait to see her in your arms. 

You probably already know this but just in case, try to introduce the girls on neutral territory. Not in your house, not in your yard, no where that Matilda has been. I really believe this will be helpful for them and you.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

How exciting!!! I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

That's sooooo exciting :chili:. I bet you can't wait!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm pretty sure little Maddie will fly in closer to Christmas then earlier, my plan for now is to bring Matilda to the airport when we pick her up, if you have better ideas I'm always open to hearing them.
I am a little worried about Matilda getting jealous, she has been the only one for several months now, Maddie has always been around other dogs, she will most likely be happy having Matilda.
It just doesn't seem real yet, lol


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I think bringing her to the airport is pretty neutral and should work out well. We picked up Katie in Westport Ct and took Chloe with us. I put them both in the same car seat on the ride home and they have been BFF since.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Paula ~ coming from someone who flys a lot and has flown around the holidays. Be mindful when planning her flying time around the holidays. As the holidays are the worst times for delays, due to the number of people flying and the weather can be a big factor and flights can even get cancelled. You probably knew that, but just wouldn't want that to happen to a small dog and or the person bringing her to you!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Awww, so exciting! :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Trisha said:


> Paula ~ coming from someone who flys a lot and has flown around the holidays. Be mindful when planning her flying time around the holidays. As the holidays are the worst times for delays, due to the number of people flying and the weather can be a big factor and flights can even get cancelled. You probably knew that, but just wouldn't want that to happen to a small dog and or the person bringing her to you!


 
I had thought Maddie would come after the holiday's because of all the holiday rush, and was surprised, I know how bad the weather can be. She's flying from one end of the country to the other, very long day for her. I will bring that up to Lucille


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

lynda said:


> I think bringing her to the airport is pretty neutral and should work out well. We picked up Katie in Westport Ct and took Chloe with us. I put them both in the same car seat on the ride home and they have been BFF since.


 Good idea about the car seat. I'm hoping they become BFF's


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> How great, you all will be so happy. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


Paula,

Those were supposed to be :chili: :chili: :chili: :aktion033: .

Sorry about that.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> Paula,
> 
> Those were supposed to be :chili: :chili: :chili: :aktion033: .
> 
> Sorry about that.




Walter I know it's your age:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww what a wonderful gift a new fluff in time for the holidays


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Ooooh! I am excited that you are excited, we are all excited. :chili::chili::chili:
I am sure all will go well. :aktion033:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That's so fabulous! I can't wait to see a pic of Matilda and her new sister together!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

What a great Christmas present!!!! So excited for you.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Great news! Can't wait to see pics once you get her.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Great news :chili::chili: You better get to your Christmas shopping for your little Darlings!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What a Christmas this will be.:drinkup:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh that is so exciting!! What a great Christmas you will have


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so excited for you!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

SO EXCITING!!! I can't wait for you to get her, you are going to have a wonderful Christmas...you better be photo bombing us!!! We want to share in your joy


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so happy for you, Paula! What a wonderful Christmas present!

I can't wait to see pictures of Maddie ... and, maybe a picture of you together!:innocent:

Oh, and I can't wait to see if Maddie loves balls as much as Matilda does!

I am sure Maddie and Matilda will end up loving one another very much.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

YIPPEE... so excited with you and she is a beautiful girl... looking forward to seeing the pictures you will be taking. HUGS


----------

